# How are the roads



## hero (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi,could anyone tell me what the road are like,we are setting off from chelmsford at 7pm tonite,heading over dartford bridge m25 to m3 then m27 towards new forest,thanks Matt


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello Hero,

Why not try the AA Website for 'live' travel updates-

http://www.theaa.com/traffic-news/index.jsp

No good for back roads, but fine for the main roads you're toddling along.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Not much help to you, but just watched BBC news at the Channel Tunnel teminal at Folkestone and there is not a sign of any snow. Green fields everywhere.
Gerry


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*road conditions*

Although it wont affect you , here in aberdeen we have a foot of snow and many roads are completely closed in the NE of scotland
Regards
GEOMAR    :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Hi,

Try this site, its the highways agency, you can view the current message boards, traffic cameras and road temps etc.

It will give a good idea of the driving conditions real time

http://www.trafficengland.com/index.aspx

hope this is of use have a good journey

Ian


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Hello

Sorry only just seen your post but for anyone else coming this way we live on the waterside on edge of New Forest near Beaulieu. Very cold well below zero & very frosty. No lying snow. No snow today but had some rain on Sunday Night. Lot of icy 'puddles' about. Been nice sunny day earlier

Motorhomer2


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

try this
chapter


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*roads*

We drove up from poole to ipswich last night no problem other than the 50mph restrictions thro the road works on the m25


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

we drove 250 miles from Lincs down to Canterbury yesterday and would like to say thank you to the BBC for keeping every one at home with tales of roads blocked by snow etc.

We had a great trip, no snow bound roads or traffic jams for once.



stew


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: roads*



Codfinger said:


> We drove up from poole to ipswich last night no problem other than the 50mph restrictions thro the road works on the m25[/quote
> 
> Well it was a different story coming back today, against my better judgement we drove back during the day, that M25 is a waste of space ....chocka block all the way
> 
> Note to self....dont listen to wife next time she says "you cant drive so late at night"


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

A2 to Dover Just very wet tonight as it has rained all day


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*road probs*

Yup had our wipers and lights on all the way back, took us over 5 hours to get back norm 3hrs


----------

